

Ask HN: Why Posterous ignores Posthaven - opminion

Is there any particular reason why Posterous does not mention Posthaven as a migration route? [1]<p>I cannot think of any technical or legal reason, and prefer not to assume anything worse.<p>[1] http://blog.posterous.com/thanks-from-posterous
======
ig1
IIRC PostHaven didn't exist/hadn't launched at the time that blog post was
written.

